# Foreign (US and Canadian) Students Applying to Pakistani Medical Schools



## rijjaa.16 (Feb 14, 2021)

Hi, my name is Rijja, and I'm a current high school senior in the US. I'm planning on applying to medical school in Pakistan ( Aga Khan (my top choice), Shifa, Dow, and Fazaia to be specific) this upcoming application cycle 2022-23. There's almost no information available for foreign students, specifically those from the US and Canada, who are applying to Pakistani MCs, so I wanted to make a post where other foreign applicants could share information as there's no other forum or post on here for the 2022-23 cycle for foreign students.

Also with the changes Collegeboard made in the past 2 years (removing the SAT II) and the PMC's response by removing the SAT and SAT II as entry test replacements, I think a discussion like this is definitely needed because we now have to study for entry tests that have a different curriculum than ours. In addition, I personally have so many questions and have done a lot of research in the past four years about Pakistani medical schools, the application process, changes that have occurred, and people's experiences, and would love to share/answer other people's questions. I have two other forum posts that i'll link that have links and general information i've gathered in the past 4 years that I think will be helpful for anyone applying from the US or Canada. 


MDCAT questions (applying to med school in Pakistan for...
which level of difficulty is required for equivalence...

As for me personally, my top choice is Aga Khan in Karachi and I've done a lot of research and have a bunch of resources regarding them if anyone is also applying there. Additionally for reference I've done the Advanced Placement (AP) track in all the required IBCC courses for pre-med equivalence and in other subjects. There's not a lot of information available for us on this forum or on the internet as a whole, so I hope a discussion like this will help someone else who's applying and possibly anyone after us who ends up applying. Good Luck !!


----------



## sumairahu (7 mo ago)

Thank you for creating this discussion; I hope it will be useful for others students who want to apply to medical school in Pakistan. My daughter is interested in this, so I'm looking with her for more information, but unfortunately, it is pretty hard to find anything. She wants to study dermatology. She is currently undergoing an acne treatment at the clinic Louisville Cosmetic Dermatologists | Bella Pelle Dermatology & Laser, and she is even more interested in this profession. So, if you find more information, add it here.


----------



## lossless (Jul 3, 2021)

sumairahu said:


> Thank you for creating this discussion; I hope it will be useful for others students who want to apply to medical school in Pakistan.


There's actually a WhatsApp groupchat where several overseas students are planning to enroll in med schools in Pakistan. A bunch of news, info about the MDCAT, general questions, etc etc is talked about in there. I highly recommend joining it.









WhatsApp Group Invite


WhatsApp Group Invite




chat.whatsapp.com


----------



## Saad32 (7 mo ago)

Hey I'm also a student from Canada. I just finished with Grade 12 and now I'm focusing on the MDCAT. I need some help regarding with some tips and in general have a few questions about how to study for the test? and where I can get some of the material? Would you guys be down to do group studies and we can exchange info?


----------



## lossless (Jul 3, 2021)

Saad32 said:


> Hey I'm also a student from Canada. I just finished with Grade 12 and now I'm focusing on the MDCAT. I need some help regarding with some tips and in general have a few questions about how to study for the test? and where I can get some of the material? Would you guys be down to do group studies and we can exchange info?





lossless said:


> There's actually a WhatsApp groupchat where several overseas students are planning to enroll in med schools in Pakistan. A bunch of news, info about the MDCAT, general questions, etc etc is talked about in there. I highly recommend joining it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aima03030 (Sep 16, 2021)

hey! can i be added to the groupchat by any chance? this link isnt working for me and i would love to join


----------



## lossless (Jul 3, 2021)

aima03030 said:


> hey! can i be added to the groupchat by any chance? this link isnt working for me and i would love to join











WhatsApp Group Invite


WhatsApp Group Invite




chat.whatsapp.com


----------



## faith123 (3 mo ago)

Hi I am also applying from the UK. i wanted to ask any other foreign students where they will be giving the MDCAT from now that the test centres have changed to only UAE and Saudi or Pakistan. Its causing so much inconvenience to us foreigners. They took international fee(rs20,000) for the test and now cant even provide a centre in our country, and on top of that the sky high last minute ticket prices to Pakistan. I feel like we should all file a complaint. I'm absolutely fuming!!


----------



## lossless (Jul 3, 2021)

faith123 said:


> Hi I am also applying from the UK. i wanted to ask any other foreign students where they will be giving the MDCAT from now that the test centres have changed to only UAE and Saudi or Pakistan. Its causing so much inconvenience to us foreigners. They took international fee(rs20,000) for the test and now cant even provide a centre in our country, and on top of that the sky high last minute ticket prices to Pakistan. I feel like we should all file a complaint. I'm absolutely fuming!!


Unfortunately, what I’ve heard from others who are applying from the UK is that they are planning to take it either in the UAE, KSA, or Pakistan, as the PMC said that due to timing issues and the lack of people applying from countries other than the UAE and KSA, it would be hard to administer and conduct the MDCAT.


----------



## pehservice007 (2 mo ago)

lossless said:


> Unfortunately, what I’ve heard from others who are applying from the UK is that they are planning to take it either in the UAE, KSA, or Pakistan, as the PMC said that due to timing issues and the lack of people applying from countries other than the UAE and KSA, it would be hard to administer and conduct the MDCAT.


I also have heard the same;.


----------

